# New Born Kitten Questions



## lonehowl (Dec 4, 2003)

I just rediscovered this forum last night. It's been a few years since I've been here. Anyway, I took in a stray cat this past Monday. She appeared to be pregnant and my vet confirmed and guessed her to be about 2 weeks from delivery. Well, she had the kittens last night, 4 to be exact. She did great with the delivery, no problems at all. Couple of questions though. I can't remember from my last foster mom I had(like 5 years ago) but it seems like she was almost constantly laying with the kittens. This girl is not doing this. Everytime I go in the room she is laying away from the kittens. She is attentive to them, if they start meowing she will go over and check on them. And will lay down for them to nurse if I coax her to. Is this normal? Or should I confine her in a cage with them? (she is confined to a single room with them right now)Also, this afternoon she doesn't seem to have much milk. It still hasn't been 24 hours yet since they were born so wasn't sure if she should have alot of milk yet your not. I tend to worry alot about my animals, and not knowing if all this is normal has got me really upset. Any advice would be much appreciated! Thanks!

Melissa


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I've never had new kittens in the house so I can't say if Mom is acting normal or not....you may have to keep encouraging her, especially if this is her first litter (I know you don't know).

But....if she doesn't have much milk, I would recommend running out and getting some KMR and feeding bottles before the stores close today in case you need to supplement. The kittens will go downhill very fast if they're not getting enough to eat.


----------



## lonehowl (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm pretty positive this is not her first litter. Her nipples were all stretched out like she had just weaned a litter when I found her. When I went up and checked on her last she was laying with the kittens and they were nursing and seemed content. I'm going to go back up in a little while and see how things are going. I'm hoping I don't have to bottle feed them, I've done it before and it's not something I look forward to, but will do it if I have to. 

Melissa


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Different mothers will take of their kittens in different ways. My first queen was "perfect". She was with the kittens all the time. My current queen is a good mother, but she do take the liberty to leave the kittens from time to time.

If you're worried about the kittens, make sure they're warm when the mother decides to leave them. Weigh them two times a day, that way you'll se if she nurses them enough (weight gain means the kittens get enough, weight loss means they don't get enough). The milk will take some time to get going, the kittens have to stimulate in order for the milk production to "up reglate".

A slight weight loss or standing still in weight is quite normal the first 24-48 hours, but if the kittens don't start gaining weight after that you'll have to handfeed them some.

I'm not sure caging the mother with the kittens will solve the "problem", maybe it will work maybe it won't. For now I think it's enough to keep her confined in a room with the kittens and make sure you get her to nurse the kittens from time to time.


----------



## lonehowl (Dec 4, 2003)

Well the last several times I've went in to check on her she has been in with the kittens letting them nurse. They were sleeping this last time I checked and she was getting ready to get back in with them to let them nurse again. I work at a vet clinic, so I called one of the doctors and she got me an injection of oxytocin. I unfortunately don't know how much of it I got into her though, cuz she got really upset when I stuck the needle in. I think most of it went on her fur. It's good though that she's letting them nurse alot so they will help stimulate so she will start producing more milk, right? The room I have her in is actually pretty warm. We have air conditioning but the upstairs still gets warm on hot days. I have a fan blowing AWAY from the kittens just to circulate air cuz mom seems pretty warm. Is this ok for them to be upstairs or should I move them downstairs where it's a little cooler? I mean I know the kittens need to be warm but didn't know if was good for mom or not. Thanks!
Melissa


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Sounds like it's under control and she's being a good mama. I do believe that the more they nurse will help with the milk production. Not sure about the heating/cooling situation...but you may want to use a hot water bottle for the babies when mama wants some alone time.


----------



## lonehowl (Dec 4, 2003)

Just wanted to update. Mom and kittens seem to be doing well this morning. Mom feels like she has more milk. So I'm really happy about this! 

Melissa


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

That's great news  Keep us posted on how it's going, and if you can, how about some pics of the new family :mrgreen:


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It's good to hear.  Kepp us updated. (And on this forum we like kitten pictures very much. :wink: )


----------



## lonehowl (Dec 4, 2003)

Well it just so happens that I DO have some pics of them. They are 4 days old today and doing well. 

Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C743 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-07-11


Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C743 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-07-11


Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C743 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-07-11


Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C743 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-07-11


Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C743 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-07-11




Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C743 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-07-11


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awwww! They're all adorable, but the little calico is super adorable!!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, of course the kittens are adorable, but Mom is stunning! Look at those colors!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

OMG! They are gorgeous!


----------



## lonehowl (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, I'm pretty sure I have just one girl and three boys. Everyone is doing really well. Can someone refresh my memory, when is it that their eyes start opening? I was thinking it was around day ten, am I right? I'll post more pics when they get their eyes open.
Melissa


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Here's a pretty decent article about development during the first 6 weeks

http://cats.about.com/od/kittencare/ss/track6weeks.htm

I don't know what your plans are for these kittens, but here's another article on why they should stay with mom for 12 weeks:

http://www.breedlist.com/faq/young.html

Well...the little calico has gotta be the girl, so the rest are boys, huh?


----------



## lonehowl (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks for the links. And yes, it looks like the other 3 are definately boys.
I hope to be able to have them spayed/neutered before they go to new homes, so they will be staying with me for awhile. 
Melissa


----------

